# celery



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

What is the wierdest plant you've grown in your tank? Currently I am growing celery in a heavily planted tank and it's thriving and the fish love it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

you grew it from a seed? in the tank?


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

No I got the celery to sprout and then transferred it to the tank where it has more then doubled in size and my pleco loves it. I am trying an onion now.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

pics...there must be pics...


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Yes...pics would be great!


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

ok ..lol that a first for me..i would think your pleco would take that celery down to nothing in a rather short time..but hey if it works..it works ..constant food source for the pleco..

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Just be careful with them eating the celery. Celery is stringy and the strings are hard for them to digest. Can cause problems.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

interesting!!

perhaps you'll grow carrots and potatos next.


----------

